
A Minimum Viable Product Is Not a Product, It's a Process - pw
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/01/minimum-viable-product-process/
======
mtmail
Earlier discussion from three days ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10957479](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10957479)
(was on the frontend page if I remember correctly)

